# Recalling email sent from Hotmail



## dangerouss

I am freaking out because I sent an email to my BF that was supposed to go to a female friend of mine..The content was all about him, and if he reads what I said about him, he will call off the marriage !!! Is there any way to recall this message ...Help!!!


----------



## Flrman1

Hi dangerouss 

Welcome to TSG! 

I've moved this to the Web & Email forum, but it's probably not going to make much difference. Sorry, but you are probably SOL!


----------



## kiwiguy

There is simply no way to "recall" an email once sent, unless its on a company network server and not on the internet.

In this case, once its sent from Hotmail, its a permanent action, no possibility of recovery by you or by Hotmail.


----------



## valis

I do know of a way using outlook, or outlook express, but not for anything web based....but if this dude dumps you for what was said betwixt two women, then, well, you get my gist. Besides, we all know what women REALLY talk about


----------

